# Twitchbaits



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

After letting these guys cure for a week, I finally got a chance to paint again. Days like today make me wish I was in school again and could have snow days, cause I have more to *paint*!


----------



## musky107 (Apr 19, 2008)

Great lures! Are they cedar?


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

Sorry musky107, I guess I forgot to mention that. These blanks are molded out of urethane resin, which is why they have to cure for a week.


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

Are they thru wired? Suspending or sinking?


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

No plugman they aren't through wired, and they are all floating baits. We generally rip them....reel, rip, pause, reel, rip, pause, all the way back and the fish can't stand the pause!!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Four classic color pattern, TRE!

I love using twitch baits. There are so many different ways to use them while casting and they often trigger follows and strikes at the boat. Nice work!


----------

